# 11th International Slipper Orchid Symposium



## jimorchids (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi
It's jamie lawson, the moderator of the Slipper Orchid Study Group. The SOSG puts on the International Slipper Orchid Symposium on the first weekend in November. We did this previously with Paul and Mary Philips of Ratcliffe Orchids who started the Symposium and now Frank Smith of Krull-Smith is involved since Paul & Mary have retired back to England.

Anyway, I was sitting in my lab daydreaming and saw the book Paphs of Taiwan on the shelf and thought it might be cool to get a speaker from Taiwan. Or maybe Malaysia. So I googled some but couldn't really figure out how to find someone who would fit the bill. 

Any ideas?
Thanks a lot
jamie


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 25, 2007)

Jamie, I have a friend who grows paphs. and lives in Taiwan. If you are interested you can P.M. me. He knows lots of the local growers there. He visits some place like In-Charm every couple of weeks. Many of these people are his friends.

Bob Phillips


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2007)

You better hurry; that was 2 weeks ago! :evil:


----------



## jimorchids (Nov 26, 2007)

*further explantion*

i am thinking someone who can speak English and has a powerpoint presentation and is actually sort of an advanced amateur who would reveal culture secrets and maybe a member of some society there. Or maybe someone from In-Charm or some other nursery. We had a guy from Japan once. He sent his plants for sale to Ratcliffe ahead of time and Paul potted them up. The program was tough though as he talked about his breeding lines which aren't too available in US. But one plant I got is in bud now! 

That's why I thought culture might be interesting - to see how others do it. I'm also thinking maybe someone from the Eric Young Foundation again. That was interesting and it was a long time ago.
Thanks a lot!
jamie


----------



## Heather (Nov 26, 2007)

Jamie, is this for next year you are thinking? Sounds like a fun time, if you ask me. 

Happy Belated Birthday, in addition - I'm the 22nd of Nov. as well. Yay turkey babies!


----------



## jimorchids (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Heather
Yes, it is for next year. It is a fun time. This year's speakers were Frank Smith, Fred Clark, Norito Hasegawa and Robert Quene from Orchids Limited. It is fun as many are repeat attendees and there is much repartee between the speakers and audience. There is also a champagne BBQ and auction which is fantastic especially with comedian Bill Thoms being the auctioneer. This year, Frank opened up his private greenhouse for participants to peruse and it was an eyeful! 
regards
jamie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2007)

We should plan a trip!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, you guys should plan a trip. I've gone for the last two years and plan to continue going. Where else can sit down at lunch or supper with experts and talk face to face. The speakers are always great, as well as the plant selection. I always preorder from the speakers to make sure they bring what I want. It is an event not be to missed.

Be there or be square!!!!!!!!!


----------

